# Question my cousin just got a bully



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

He recently started noticing little spots looks like scabs but they aren’t big they look like they might be healing .... anyone knows what it might be so I can pass the information thanks in advance and he doesn’t scratch or bite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Could be allergies or mange. Should have a skin scraping done. If it shows clear then it's probably allergies. Hope he didn't pay too much for him if it's allergies.


----------



## Kimber'sMom (Nov 4, 2017)

Agreed it might be an allergy. My little bully had a lot of unexplained little scab patches, especially on her legs and paws. We put her on a vet prescribed allergy med and we changed her food (thinking it's a chicken allergy) and they cleared up. 

A vet should be able to prescribe a topical treatment to help treat it.


----------

